# Shiny gold powder



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I was drying some gold powder out in the lab when the pizza guy showed up. I left it to dry while I went and paid the gentleman. When I got back outside, it was dried to a big ol' chunk. After breaking it up, I was pleasantly surprised to see the powder shine like melted gold.







Its really difficult to capture it on camera, but it's beautiful.
I almost don't want to melt it


----------



## Noxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## aga (Feb 3, 2017)

Very Nice 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 3, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Its really difficult to capture it on camera, but it's beautiful.



You are right, it is hard to see in the photo. Ship it on down this way so I can get a better look! :shock: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 3, 2017)

:lol: 

I wanted to keep it as powder.. But, I broke down and melted it so I could buy more scrap. ..maybe one of these days I will be able to keep a couple vials of shiny powder around.


----------



## Tndavid (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks great as usual brother!!!! :G


----------



## aga (Feb 3, 2017)

Hang on - i think that powder is Mine !

My pot of mostly copper was in a jar, then i thought 'Pizza', so ordered one.
After eating the pizza i was not sure where my copper mess was, or even which way up i was.

I had a dream that looked exactly like the gold powder in question, so it must be mine.

The Pizza guy probably doped my pizza then took the whole copper mess while i was not looking (or able to see) refined it to perfection, then got the call to deliver your pizza, despite being sevaral thousand miles away - he has a really great scooter.

In the confusion he stole your gold powder, thinking he'd replace it with the wastes from my copper, but got confused as he'd handled my poisoned pizza and licked his finger, and left my gold in your lab.

All sounds pretty plausible to me :twisted:

Please post my property to :-

Calle Los Ladrones 1
Oro Ilimitado
Madrid
Spain

I'll call the pizza company and see if we can get free pizza too.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 3, 2017)

:lol: :lol: 

I suppose anything is possible :shock: 
..and, since my 3 year old thinks that the neighbor's are the ones bringing us pizza... Its even more plausible, as they are old hippies. :lol: 

Especially with a really good scooter.. Truly *anything* is possible :!:


----------



## aga (Feb 3, 2017)

It was all done by your neighbour ?!?!

Wow ! He can keep your gold, just ask him where he got the scooter and you can keep mine.

Out of the mouthes of babes ... that's Proof enough for me right there.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 3, 2017)

...oh, some of the s*** he says...

But, I guess, like father like son.


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice, well done,,,,wheres the button?


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 22, 2017)

I have had very pretty gold flakes in gold drop's.
I was quite chuffed at the nice shiny flakes until I came to wash it.
The little buggers where very light and hard to settle.
I had to put the wash water to one side and take extra effort to get them all.
They would make a nice snow globe if you could produce them reliably.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 22, 2017)

joekbit said:


> Nice, well done,,,,wheres the button?



Oh goodness, um, I really dont remember which button this powder ended up making honestly.

I think it may have been this one



Or maybe this one?


Which was the smaller of the two buttons in my "couple of buttons" thread.
It is possible that it is neither of those though, as I need to sort and organize my camera's picture folder. Have a couple thousand pictures in there and it's getting hard to find what I'm looking for.
No, the 2,000 pictures aren't ALL pictures of gold I've refined. :lol: 
(I can only wish!)


----------

